# Rec Tec or Grilla?



## mendozer

I have a line on a used Rec Tec 680 for 700 bucks. Today while researching stuff I came across Grilla grills. Their Silverbac is comparable in size, but its 700 brand new with free shipping. 

Either way, I'll have to buy a cover and grill grates for searing. I know that people who have rec tecs love them, but anyone have experience with a grilla?

For everything the rec tec offers, it kills me that they don't have a built in meat probe. It's not that much harder to add that in folks!


----------



## bregent

Is there any reason you are only considering those two grills? Also, have you had the chance to sample food cooked on a pellet grill?


----------



## mendozer

Price really. I don't want a traeger and I don't want to spend over 700 since it's not a "necessity" for me to switch, it's a "want". The only one I'd consider over this would be the Smoke Daddy Pellet Pro since it has a nice controller, space, construction, and reputation. I don't require the really pricey ones like Fast Eddy's, Blaze'N, Lousiana, MAK, etc. There's nothing that I can see that will justify the cost for the improvements in BBQ.

I have a gas smoker that I've made the best BBQ out of and I just toss wood chips in every 20 minutes or so. And I have a very nice NXR gas grill. I'm looking to downsize to save deck space. I've have some pellet bbq food and it's good. I'm a smoker lover so I would probably supplement with my AmazeN tray as well, but I'm looking for convenience and cooking food over all wood (not gas + wood).


----------



## mendozer

I've seen nothing but great feedback from owners of the Grilla. They're backordered until the end of April (another proof of success). I just placed an order for it. Now I have to sell my current smoker and grill.


----------



## joe dierte

I have the rec tec mini that is great!  Very well made.  The mini is big enough for my family of three.  Next one I buy will be the 680. They have made some recent updates to the rec tec  grills. They now come with a ceramic igniter which should last for years. They also have a porcelain coating on the lid instead of powder coated. The 680 also now comes with a small hatch on the side to put a probe through. :sausage:


----------



## njpellet

I have a Grilla Silverbac on order.  When I ordered I knew they were backordered until the end of April.  Looking back, I probably should have gone RecTec or Blazn' Grill Works and here are some reasons.

Grilla charges the full when the order is placed.  Did not know this.  When I reach out to grilla, all they say is they are hoping to have ship by the end of April.  I think this is a horrible & shady business practice to float customer's money from month to month.  Kind of like a shady contractor that bids jobs and takes downpayments to be be able to finish other jobs.  When I dig down deeper in their website, there are order and shipping policies (again, not known at the time of ordering).  To cancel the order now, I'd be charged 10%.

So now I have a charge on my credit statement for a grill I may or may receive by the end of April.  If they are having that much trouble keeping up with their orders, why should the customer take the risk?  

So do all your homework and read all the fine print before you order it.  I thought I did.


----------



## larmar

NJpellet, I can understand your frustration, but I would suggest that if you're patient, you will not regret your Grilla Silverbac purchase. I purchased one last year, and couldn't be happier with it. I also had a chance to see a Silverbac and Rec Tec side by side, and was impressed by the superior build of the Silverbac for $500 less. Consider mendozer's comments: the fact that they are backordered as an indicator a of high demand due to a quality product.

In addition, rest assured that there is nothing "shady" or unusual about paying in full when an item is backordered. That's just a common cost of doing business with just about any retailer, from Amazon to Home Depot.

Hang in there, and I think you'll end up loving your Silverbac.


----------



## gr8day

Amazon doesn't charge until goods are processed to be shipped, I've been a Prime Member for years and that's always been their policy.


----------



## mendozer

I figured I'd give y'all an update. I did get it in May like I was told. I've used it now 5 or so times for both grilling and smoking. 

First smoke, I rushed the chicken so it wasn't too smoky as I did it at 250. Since then, brisket, chicken, and pork has been done at 225 and came out great. I like the slanted grease pan underneath. Provides for some nice vaporization of liquids that drip down.

The grease can is small, but a standard 15 oz canned "beans" can fits in it and gets all the grease from one smoke. You should be trimming giant fat caps anyways, so there really shouldn't be more than darn near two cups of grease from a single smoke!

The meat probe plug is a nice touch as well, peace of mind when checking meat without having to open the lid. 

for grilling, I also bought the Grill Grates, the aluminum add-ons. They can sear and cook a mean steak or veggies as well. I cranked the Grilla up to 500 and used it as a grill several times. No real complaints, other than feeling the incessant need to put more meat in these amazing machine. 

Two, greasy, meat juice covered thumbs up!


----------



## mendozer

OK I spoke too soon haha!

I just fought for 30 mintues trying to figure out why my temps were dropping more and more and more to 125. I eventually shut it off, took everything out and found the pellet box overloaded with pellets. Took a meat fork and stirred it around and scooped a bunch out and the fire started back up. Just before this happened, there were just plumes and plumes of smoke, like I couldn't even see the pork as I was trying to fan the smoke away. 

So I guess the programming got greedy and kept the auger on longer than it needed to. Ironic because I was just literally thinking "Hmm, I wonder how often I should clean this thing"


----------



## scottma

I clean out my pellet grill about every 40lbs of pellets...From what I have read that seems about the best time frame.


----------



## mendozer

Hmm I'll email Grilla about this then. I've only gone through maybe 1 20# bag.


----------

